# gentoo on system76 Pangolin (sound problems) [SOLVED]

## Efo

Hi guys,

I just got a Pangolin performance from system 76 and I am in the middle of installing gentoo. I got most of the hardware working, but I have a couple of problems:

1) The audio (alsa) works but the volume is extremely low. The system came with Ubuntu on it and it had the same problem until I installed the system76 drivers.

2) The fingerprint reader doesnt work yet (I havent spent much time on this one tough).

Edit: I will work on this a little more and eventually open a separate thread.

Can anybody help me out with this? I also have the system76-driver-2.3.1.deb (maybe there is a way to use this?)

Thanks in advance,

EfoLast edited by Efo on Fri Apr 17, 2009 3:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, for you alsa problem, did you check with this :

```

# alsamixer

```

----------

## Efo

Hi d2_racing,

Thank you for the reply. Alsamixer gives me:

Card: HDA Intel

Chip: Realtek ALC662 rev1

View: [Playback] Capture  All

I am not sure whether this is relevant, but the Master item controls only one bar (no left and right).

----------

## d2_racing

Just move it to 90 and also make sure that it's not mute.

----------

## Efo

Even with PCM and the Masetr at 100% the sound is lower that expected (the computer came with ubuntu on it and the sound was pretty good).

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this plz :

```

# emerge --info

# lspci

```

----------

## Efo

Hi d2_racing,

Thank you for hanging in there with me.

Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_P9600_@_2.66GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 15 Apr 2009 21:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ http://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/wschlich-testing /usr/portage/local/layman/enlightenment"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl alsa amd64 asf berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups divx doc dri dvd dvdread fortran gdbm gif ginac gmedia gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jbig jpeg jpeg2k midi mmx mmx2 mmxext mp3 mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl png pppd python qhull quicktime readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb wmp xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv fbdev vesa ivtvdev"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS

*********************************

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Memory Controller Hub (rev 07)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Graphics Port (rev 07)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ICH9M/M-E SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 9300M GS (rev a1)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Device 4235

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

07:00.0 System peripheral: JMicron Technologies, Inc. Device 2382

07:00.2 SD Host controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. Device 2381

07:00.3 System peripheral: JMicron Technologies, Inc. Device 2383

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you do this :

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

```

Go to the device driver section and inside the sound section.

Cut and paste your option.

You should enable the Intel High Definition Audio.

You should also remove your driver from your .deb file too.

----------

## Efo

Hi d2_racing,

The debian dirver is not installed, I just downloaded it from the system76 website hoping I could use it.

I noticed that, even though I have some response from the alsamixer slides, the mute boxes dont work. Maybe I have some conflict with something else.

Here is the info from menuconfig:

 --- Sound card support                                           x x

  x x    <M>   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->                    x x

  x x    < >   Open Sound System (DEPRECATED)  --->                       x x

  --- Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                            x x

  x x    <M>   Sequencer support                                          x x

  x x    <M>     Sequencer dummy client                                   x x

  x x    <M>   OSS Mixer API                                              x x

  x x    <M>   OSS PCM (digital audio) API                                x x

  x x    [*]     OSS PCM (digital audio) API - Include plugin system      x x

  x x    [*]   OSS Sequencer API                                          x x

  x x    < >   RTC Timer support                                          x x

  x x    [ ]   Dynamic device file minor numbers                          x x

  x x    [*]   Support old ALSA API                                       x x

  x x    [*]   Verbose procfs contents                                    x x

  x x    [ ]   Verbose printk                                             x x

  x x    [ ]   Debug                                                      x x

  x x    [*]   Generic sound devices  --->                                x x

  x x    [*]   PCI sound devices  --->                                    x x

  x x    [*]   USB sound devices  --->                                    x x

  x x    [*]   PCMCIA sound devices  --->                                 x x

  x x    < >   ALSA for SoC audio support  --->                           x x

--- PCI sound devices                                            x x

  x x    < >   Analog Devices AD1889                                      x x

  x x    < >   Avance Logic ALS300/ALS300+                                x x

  x x    < >   Avance Logic ALS4000                                       x x

  x x    < >   ALi M5451 PCI Audio Controller                             x x

  x x    < >   ATI IXP AC97 Controller                                    x x

  x x    < >   ATI IXP Modem                                              x x

  x x    < >   Aureal Advantage                                           x x

  x x    < >   Aureal Vortex                                              x x

  x x    < >   Aureal Vortex 2                                            x x

  x x    < >   Emagic Audiowerk 2                                         x x

  x x    < >   Aztech AZF3328 / PCI168 (EXPERIMENTAL)                     x x

  x x    < >   Bt87x Audio Capture                                        x x

  x x    < >   SB Audigy LS / Live 24bit                                  x x

  x x    < >   C-Media 8338, 8738, 8768, 8770                             x x

  x x    < >   C-Media 8788 (Oxygen)                                      x x

  x x    < >   Cirrus Logic (Sound Fusion) CS4281                         x x

  x x    < >   Cirrus Logic (Sound Fusion) CS4280/CS461x/CS462x/CS463x    x x

  x x    < >   CS5530 Audio                                               x x

  x x    < >   (Echoaudio) Darla20                                        x x

  x x    < >   (Echoaudio) Gina20                                         x x

  x x    < >   (Echoaudio) Layla20                                        x x

  x x    < >   (Echoaudio) Darla24                                        x x

  x x    < >   (Echoaudio) Gina24                                         x x

  x x    < >   (Echoaudio) Layla24                                        x x

  x x    < >   (Echoaudio) Mona                                           x x

  x x    < >   (Echoaudio) Mia                                            x x

  x x    < >   (Echoaudio) 3G cards                                       x x

  x x    < >   (Echoaudio) Indigo                                         x x

  x x    < >   (Echoaudio) Indigo IO                                      x x

  x x    < >   (Echoaudio) Indigo DJ                                      x x

  x x    < >   Emu10k1 (SB Live!, Audigy, E-mu APS)                       x x

  x x    < >   Emu10k1X (Dell OEM Version)                                x x

  x x    < >   (Creative) Ensoniq AudioPCI 1370                           x x

  x x    < >   (Creative) Ensoniq AudioPCI 1371/1373                      x x

  x x    < >   ESS ES1938/1946/1969 (Solo-1)                              x x

  x x    < >   ESS ES1968/1978 (Maestro-1/2/2E)                           x x

  x x    < >   ForteMedia FM801                                           x x

  x x    <M>   Intel HD Audio                                             x x

  x x    [*]     Build hwdep interface for HD-audio driver                x x

  x x    [*]     Build Realtek HD-audio codec support                     x x

  x x    [*]     Build Analog Device HD-audio codec support               x x

  x x    [*]     Build IDT/Sigmatel HD-audio codec support                x x

  x x    [*]     Build VIA HD-audio codec support                         x x

  x x    [*]     Build ATI HDMI HD-audio codec support                    x x

  x x    [*]     Build Conexant HD-audio codec support                    x x

  x x    [*]     Build C-Media HD-audio codec support                     x x

  x x    [*]     Build Silicon Labs 3054 HD-modem codec support           x x

  x x    [*]     Enable generic HD-audio codec parser                     x x

  x x    [ ]     Aggressive power-saving on HD-audio                      x x

  x x    < >   RME Hammerfall DSP Audio                                   x x

  x x    < >   RME Hammerfall DSP MADI                                    x x

  x x    < >   TempoTec HiFier Fantasia                                   x x

  x x    < >   ICEnsemble ICE1712 (Envy24)                                x x

  x x    < >   ICE/VT1724/1720 (Envy24HT/PT)                              x x

  x x    <M>   Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller                   x x

  x x    <M>   Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD MC97 Modem                            x x

  x x    < >   Korg 1212 IO                                               x x

  x x    < >   ESS Allegro/Maestro3                                       x x

  x x    < >   Digigram miXart                                            x x

  x x    < >   NeoMagic NM256AV/ZX                                        x x

  x x    < >   Digigram PCXHR                                             x x

  x x    < >   Conexant Riptide                                           x x

  x x    < >   RME Digi32, 32/8, 32 PRO                                   x x

  x x    < >   RME Digi96, 96/8, 96/8 PRO                                 x x

  x x    < >   RME Digi9652 (Hammerfall)                                  x x

  x x    < >   S3 SonicVibes                                              x x

  x x    < >   Trident 4D-Wave DX/NX; SiS 7018                            x x

  x x    < >   VIA 82C686A/B, 8233/8235 AC97 Controller                   x x

  x x    < >   VIA 82C686A/B, 8233 based Modems                           x x

  x x    < >   Asus Virtuoso 100/200 (Xonar)                              x x

  x x    < >   Digigram VX222                                             x x

  x x    < >   Yamaha YMF724/740/744/754                                  x x

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, remove theses 2 :

```

<M> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller x x 

<M> Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD MC97 Modem x x 

```

What happen when you run this :

```

# alsaconf

```

Can you select your Intel High Definition Audio ?

----------

## Efo

Hi d2_racing,

It looks like that did it!

In alsaconf I also have a "legacy Probe legacy ISA (non-PnP) Chipset", but I am not sure why that's there.

The second problem is the fingerprint device (please let me know if I have bothered you enough and I will open a topic). It is supposed to be a usb device, but when I "lsusb" it is not there. Maybe I need an api or enable something in the kernel. I found this site: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_enable_the_fingerprint_reader but I cant install pam_bioapi on my architecture. I think there must be a way around since the device was working in Ubuntu.

----------

## d2_racing

For your second problem, I have a T60P and I never used the fingerprint.

Also, you should open a thread about this specific problem  :Razz: 

----------

## Efo

Sounds good d2_racing, thanks for your help!

----------

## d2_racing

No problem  :Razz: 

----------

